# 2011 June fishing comp: WINNERS ANNOUNCED!



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Welcome everyone to the sixth of this year's monthly online fishing competitions. Sure it's getting cold, but only namby pamby losers use the cold as an excuse not to go fishing! ;-) As always, three random prizes are up for grabs courtesy of our generous sponsor Sailing Scene - all entries (even tales of woe) are eligible for one of these random prizes - if you go fishing during the comp period you'd be mad not to enter!

Due to a......ahem.....slight oversight on my behalf  the June comp will run from *last Saturday June 4th to Sunday June 19th*. That's a full extra week compared to your average monthly comp period! :shock: Please post all entries in this thread.

Full entry details and competition rules for this year can be found here:
viewtopic.php?f=24&t=44985

Please include the following details when entering:

Name of Angler:
Date Caught:
State and Location Fish Caught In:
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:
Conditions (optional):
Other Comments (optional):

Please include a photo of your catch against a ruler, brag mat, or similar.

Any questions, please shoot me a PM.

Good luck and get out there! 8)


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Name of Angler: AJD
Date Caught: 7/6/2011
State and Location Fish Caught In: QLD Wello Point
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snapper 46cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 1000 Pfluegger and a 1-2kg shimano rod running 6lb braid. 
Conditions (optional): cold with a slight southerly
Other Comments (optional): Took a herring bait in about 6m of water.


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

Name of Angler: Garmac
Date Caught: 4th June 2011
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW Brisbane Waters C/Coast
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Australian Salmon 62cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 8lb mono 10lb FC keader, SP
Conditions (optional): Cold and breezy but sunny
Other Comments (optional): Fish released. Difficult to measure and photo with one hand on the yak so 2 pics to cover it


----------



## josho (Nov 3, 2007)

Name of Angler: Josho
Date Caught:10/6/11
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW Shoalhaven River 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Mulloway Jewfish, 18-20kgs, length est 140+ cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 6500 bait runner,6kg line class, Custom built rod, Live yakka
Conditions (optional): 25knots SW, overcast 
Other Comments (optional): Only had my camera on my phone, wanted to release the fish so only managed a photo of it on a sand bank as i valued a healthy release over an accurate measurement. Fight time about 25-30mins


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Name of Angler: Paulsod	
Date Caught: 10-6-2011
State and Location Fish Caught In: Qld, Brays Rock, Caloundra
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Longtail Tuna, 104cm, sorry didn't weigh it. Recently told by a expert around 14kgs.
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 8-10kg Uglystik, Penn Spinfish 750ssm, 20lb mono with 40lb Black Magic leader, Halco Pro Laser 120mm
Conditions (optional): Wsw/Ssw winds up to 11knots
Other Comments (optional): about 45/50 mins to landed it.








Cheers
Paul


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

hay squid,

i could post my massive jew that came in at 114 but thats millimetres










so will have to post flattie, ruler is 40 so i would say he was about 55 but just take 50
legal is 40cm.

caught on a xrap xr8 silver / purple.
marks rocks friday 10th june
raider rod symetre reel
6lb braid
10 lb fennel super shock mono leader.


















also i managed to hit marks rocks fairly hard and i did this. i presume i should get a new fin (though it still seems to work pretty good)


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

Grinner - looks like a compound dislocation of the posterior ST Fin :lol:

PM sent


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

Name of Angler: Rob316
Date Caught: 06/06/2011
State and Location Fish Caught In: Qld , Bayside
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Sole 27cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 6lb main , 4 lb leader , 2 inch gulp shrimp
Conditions (optional): S/W winds 15 knts , relatively calm
Other Comments (optional): Great eating fish , easily prepared...but released as usual...caught many and most released yakside but this one was a guts and had to bring onboard to remove plastic so he has become the famous one...


----------



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

Name of Angler: KingDan
Date Caught: 13/6/11
State and Location Fish Caught In: QLD, Maroochy River
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Giant Trevally - 54cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 6lb Braid, 6lb FC Leader on trolled live fish
Conditions (optional): Midday, change of low tide
Other Comments (optional): Fought like a horse. I've added 2 photos as it was hard to show the length using the sticker on the ore.
















Since catching this fish I have caught another fish that I suspect may be worth more points. If this is the case could I please upgrade to this catch:

Name of Angler: KingDan
Date Caught: 19/6/11
State and Location Fish Caught In: QLD, Bray Rock
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snapper - 62cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 30lb mono, trolled halco 120s laser pro
Conditions (optional): Cold, Windy, Choppy but nice and sunny.


----------



## Jords (Jun 22, 2008)

cjbfisher said:


> rob316 said:
> 
> 
> > Name of Angler: Rob316
> ...


Somebody has been watching too much meet the parents :lol:


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Name of Anglerrewboy
Date Caught:Queens birthday Holiday Monday
State and Location Fish Caught In:SA Chinaman Wells
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:Snapper 54cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:25lb braid 25lb leader/baby octopus.
Conditions (optional):Cold and blowing
Other Comments (optional):The first of 5, for a bag limit.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Some great entries so far gents, just reminding everyone that the *June monthly comp is still running*, and anything caught until this coming* Sunday 19th June *is eligible to be entered.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Name of Angler: solatree
Date Caught: 18-06-11
State and Location Fish Caught In: SA - Gulf St Vincent, metro Adelaide
Species Legal Length: 38cm
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snapper - 55cms
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Silstar Crystal Pro rod and Caldia 4000x reel, 14lb fireline, 5/0 circle hook unweighted baited with tommy ruff
Conditions (optional): light winds, sloppy seas
Other Comments (optional): viewtopic.php?f=17&t=48546


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Name of Angler: southerly
Date Caught: 19-06-11
State and Location Fish Caught In: North Head, Sydney
Species Legal Length: 30cm
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Tailor - 43cms
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Daiwa Kix 4000 reel, Shimano T-curve tournament rod, 15lb braid, Rapala 10cm slashbait deep diver
Conditions (optional): Moderate swell, SW wind 10-15kts, nice and sunny
Other Comments (optional): Very quiet overall and pretty sloppy out in the swell, very wet arse, but at least avoided a TOW










David


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Name of Angler: Keza
Date Caught: 04/06
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW, apple tree bay
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Hair Tail 152cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: wire trace on 20lb mainline
Conditions (optional): cold, dark, wet
Other Comments (optional): trip report
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=48349


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Name of Angler: MrX
Date Caught: 19 June 2011
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Squid, 26cm hood
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 5" plastic
Conditions (optional): Calms seas sunny sky (for a change)
Other Comments (optional): Logged on to report a tale of woe from the first two weekends of June.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Name of Angler: Marty75
Date Caught: 19/06
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW, Brisbane Waters, Central Coast
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:Australian Salmon 52cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 2-4kg Berkley Dropshot, 2500 Daiwa Tierra, 6lb Fireline, 8lb fluoro, 80mm Squidgy Fish - Blackn'Gold
Conditions (optional): cold crisp morning, slight breeze, caught around 8am
Other Comments (optional): Chunky fish released after a good fight on bream gear


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Found plenty of fish over the last 2 weeks but no size what so ever to them, so this is all I have this month.

Name of Angler: billpatt
Date Caught: 17th June
State and Location Fish Caught In: QLD, Jacobs Well
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Flathead, 53cm.
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 6lb fireline with 6lb black magic leader using a 100mm squidgy wriggler.
Conditions (optional): Bloody Cold and windy.
Other Comments (optional): It went really well on the dinner table that night.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Name of Angleraulb
Date Caught:Sunday June 19th
State and Location Fish Caught In:NSW, Cowan Creek
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:Flathead 80cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:10lb mainline, 18lb wire trace, whole pilchard.
Conditions (optional):Cold and dark.
Other Comments (optional): Controlling a large angry flathead with three ganged hooks hanging out its mouth, whilst trying to take photo's was very touch and go. Nearly lost it over the side a couple of times (before releasing anyway).


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

That's an absolute horse of a flatty. Good catch Paul.


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Fantastic flattie Paul.

David


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

Great fishing comp, can't wait too enter, unfortunately this is my first post! 49 to go..


----------



## josho (Nov 3, 2007)

Does anybody know what the dates will be for the July Comp??


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

josho said:


> Does anybody know what the dates will be for the July Comp??


Going by the rules - should have started yesterday 2nd till 10th (i think)


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Yep the comp started yesterday - I have had some computer issues (new puppy chewed through computer power cord :shock: ) and have only just got back online. So in case anyone has missed an opportunity, let's run another 3 week comp for July - from yesterday July 2nd until Sunday July 17th.

I'll score up the June comp today and post up scores and prize winners in this thread.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Scores have been tallied and an impressive June fishing comp has been run and won. The average score for the month was 115, meaning that many great fish were caught which were above the benchmark species score. Well done to everyone who entered and thanks for contributing to the online fishing comp. 

The third highest scoring fish for the month was Keza's fearsome hairtail, which scored 152 points.

The second highest scoring fish was PaulB's giant Cowan flathead, which gained 160 points.

But the standout winner in June was Josho's massive Shoalhaven Jewfish which scored the Richie Benaud special score of 222 points. Congratulations Josho, what a fish :shock: 

Scores for the month are below:

Josho	222
PaulB	160
Keza	152
Garmac	124
Kingdan	122
Southerly	110
Solatree	110
Paulsod	109
Drewboy	108
Marty75	104
Grinner	96
Billpatt	93
AJD	90
MrX	87
Cjbfisher	81
Rob316	68

The 3 winners of random prizes courtesy of *Sailing Scene* will be announced shortly 8)


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

The three random prize winners for June are:

*Kingdan, AJD and Josho*

Congratulations fellas, you guys each win a prize courtesy of Sailing Scene. Can you please PM me your address details.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Jason:

Thanks to Sailing Scene for the prize. 
Can I donate it back for someone else to take advantage of? Like a Junior comp/Snapper SOO or something along those lines?

cheers
Al


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

AJD has kindly donated his prize to an upcoming juniors comp - what a man 

Updated Year-to-date points including points from the June online comp:

Solatree	614
MrX	548
PaulB	539
Southerly	499
Grinner	455
Garmac	431
AJD	416
Float	392
Keza	391
Bertros	361
Junglefisher	288
Billpatt	268
Ronston	232
Josho	222
Decay	218
SBD	216
KingDan	206
Cid	186
cjbfisher	182
Seawind	180
Rob316	177
Marty75	171
Mattsadventure	154
Moysie	112
Paulsod	109
gcfisho	108
Drewboy	108
Justcrusin	106
Barrabundy	105
Boydglin	97
Kraley	92
Bruus	88
Granpop	72
BigGee	70
Hughman	40
Patwah	40
Jords	40
StevenM	1


----------

